# Repair - Top Sheet help



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

search

10char


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

epoxy it back down


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, Epoxy, do I need to go to a boating store to get marine grade epoxy, or just a hardware store?

Do I need any vices or clamp to keep it down? I don't want to go out and buy more equipment that I may not use in the future. How long does it take to dry?

I was at a ski resort another time, using a friends board, the plastic rubber sole on the binding was coming loose, and the guy at the repair shop just helped me slab some epoxy on it, maybe I can ask them.


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of clamp? Ace - Ace Tree: Tools: Clamps & Vises: Spring Clamps: Adjustable Spring Clamp or Ace - Ace Tree: Tools: Clamps & Vises: C-Clamps: VPT C-Clamp. I don't have snowboard vices. 

Any epoxy recommendations?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

c clamp, toughest epoxy you can find


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

all weather epoxy
some shops will sell you the packets c- clamp, maybe 2, 2 pieces of wood,plastic.scrapers to protect the base and top from the clamps


----------

